# Which Mineral Do You Recommend?



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Just curious which loose mineral you recommend. One that's readily available at feed stores. 

Thanks


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Manna pro is often available at farm stores and is very good in copper content and stuff.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree. Manna Pro is a great mineral. Golden Blend is also a good mineral. NEVER give your goats Purina. It doesn't have enough copper and it's 50% salt!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Onyx Right Now, SweetLyx Meat Maker, and ADM Goat Power are 3 more good ones. Essential Goat Mineral is a 4th.


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

I give mine Purina? With sweet feed. They have access to both 24/7 also peanut hay..something wrong? ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Purina is not a good brand. Above mentioned brands are good.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sweetlix 16:8 meat maker


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes Purina is bad. It is more salt than anything. Goats need minerals with a high copper or selenium count. Purina doesn't have that. Sweet fees is not good for goats either. It has too much molasses in it. Goats CANNOT have much molasses. I would recommend ADM meat goat feed. It is mixed with ingriedents goats can have and it doesn't have much molasses in it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on your area and availability, Manna Pro is a good one if you have a small herd of 4 or less, it only comes in a 8lb bag. 
I use Cargill Right Now Onyx by Nutrena and have a local mill order it in for me, 50lbs lasts longer here

As far as a "sweet feed".... I use Caprine Challenger made by Blue Seal feeds, it is a goat specific feed and would be considered a sweet feed, it does have molasses but not so much that it's wet, just enough to hold the pellets and minimal crimped corn and oats together to make it attractive.
I've used this for well over 10 years with no problem


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

liz said:


> Depending on your area and availability, Manna Pro is a good one if you have a small herd of 4 or less, it only comes in a 8lb bag.
> I use Cargill Right Now Onyx by Nutrena and have a local mill order it in for me, 50lbs lasts longer here
> 
> As far as a "sweet feed".... I use Caprine Challenger made by Blue Seal feeds, it is a goat specific feed and would be considered a sweet feed, it does have molasses but not so much that it's wet, just enough to hold the pellets and minimal crimped corn and oats together to make it attractive.
> I've used this for well over 10 years with no problem


Manna Pro comes in a 40 lb bag.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Manna Pro comes in a 40 lb bag.


In my area(western PA) it's only available in the 8lb bag


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

liz said:


> In my area(western PA) it's only available in the 8lb bag


You can have TSC special order it for you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nora oliva said:


> I give mine Purina? With sweet feed. They have access to both 24/7 also peanut hay..something wrong? ?


Compare the contents of the Purina to the contents of the manna pro or even the sheep/goat sweetlix that is supposed to have much less copper content for the sheep and you will be shocked at the difference... sheep/goat sweetlix has more copper then Purina, I was shocked.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> You can have TSC special order it for you.


Really, yippie! My store only carries the 8 lbs bag as well


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Really, yippie! My store only carries the 8 lbs bag as well


Mine too. It's really pricey, but my 5 love it and they are all thriving.  I should see about ordering the bigger bag...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I made a little comparison earlier this year. I was showing a bit of copper deficiency in my dark colored goats on Manna Pro. Couldn't get the Onyx here in New England for a reasonable price so began using the sweetlix/crystallyx? and love it! The copper isn't that much different but for some reason my herd has improved on it. The last column is a local cow mineral.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I use the Manna Pro, but I can't get my goats to eat it. They lick the horse's sulfur block, but don't eat their minerals. I put out a small bowl around feeding time and try to offer it a few times a week when I'm not feeding them. I've only seen them touch it once or twice. 

How do you get them to eat it?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My girls wouldn't touch the manna pro. They love the sweetlix, I have it out free choice

Maybe you could try sprinkling a little on their grain so they get a taste


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

For goats, pick the one with the highest levels of copper and selenium (if you are in a low selenium area). You can get a prescription mix from your vet and have a locale mill mix it up. Many feed stores also do their own mixes.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine prefer Sweetlix and golden blend but because I have to get it shipped and everything, I save that for their stall at night. Around here Manna Pro is the only mineral in stores so I give that when they're out during the day. Mine like it, and I see them eating it every once in a while.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I still put it in their grain sometimes, do I know they are getting some, especially if I don't see their mineral feeder going down.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wondering if there are any cattle minerals suitable for goats, all any of the feed stores carry here are Purina.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Wondering if there are any cattle minerals suitable for goats, all any of the feed stores carry here are Purina.


I don't know why they would carry Purina UGH! Poor goats.....


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

Sweetlis meat maker minerals loose kind


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

Sweetlix


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Wondering if there are any cattle minerals suitable for goats, all any of the feed stores carry here are Purina.


Ditto. I must have called at least 20 feed stores within 100 mile radius today and if they even had any minerals they only had 1 or 2 bags of Purina. Only 2 had Manna Pro, 8lb bag for $16.95 or $19 
Looking online now, found this; http://www.jefferspet.com/product.asp?pn=9E-01&camid=LIV


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> I don't know why they would carry Purina UGH! Poor goats.....


Yeah, but, I'm not going to just not give them minerals, and I'm not paying to have a bag of minerals shipped - way too expensive :lol:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, but, I'm not going to just not give them minerals, and I'm not paying to have a bag of minerals shipped - way too expensive :lol:


I understand!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Scottyhorse said:


> Wondering if there are any cattle minerals suitable for goats, all any of the feed stores carry here are Purina.


I'm pretty sure that Onyx Right Now is a cattle mineral. You might want to print out the label for a good goat mineral and compare to an all purpose cattle mineral to see how they compare. I'm pretty sure that cattle's need for copper is actually higher than goats, so you should be able to find one that will work.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I'm pretty sure that Onyx Right Now is a cattle mineral. You might want to print out the label for a good goat mineral and compare to an all purpose cattle mineral to see how they compare. I'm pretty sure that cattle's need for copper is actually higher than goats, so you should be able to find one that will work.


Cool. Our feed store carries like 5 different types of cattle minerals, so hopefully I can find something, But of course they carry the worst goat mineral out there :shrug:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That's the way it is here, too, but this is cattle and sheep country. Very few goats, so nobody carries goat stuff.

PS If you can't find Onyx Right now, a better idea would be to print out the nutrition data for Onyx and compare it to other cattle mineral. ;-)


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think they have Onyx, so I'll do what you suggested.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

How do these two minerals stand up?


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Manna pro is kinda expensive, but it is great. I don't know about the minerals above, you'll have to wait for someone more experienced.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

clingenpeel said:


> How do these two minerals stand up?


I wouldn't use the first one because the calcium to phosphorous ratio is way off and there is no where near enough copper in it. The only way I would use the 2nd one is if I had no other choice. Its calcium to phosphorous ratio is better, but it still does not have enough copper. Copper should be somewhere around the 1800 to 2000 ppm range, if not higher.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not a fan of either of those minerals.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

The gal I bought our 2 nigerain dwarf goats from gave me their left over bag of purina brand goat mineral. When I got close to finishing that bag I switched them over to Manna Pro goat mineral from TSC. It was unbelievable how soft their coats became after a few days of being on that mineral. Definitely the right switch.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Curious question regarding a picky herd... I have manna pro minerals out for the goats in their pens in the barn, my wethers 1 buck and the sheep all get the sweetlix stuff made for sheep and goats, well I noticed that they are not eating ANY of it I dump it out once a week to put fresh, but it doesn't go down. So, since I feed the brewery spent grain that's wet along with alfalfa pellets, and Nutrena feed, I've been putting it their feed at night as it sticks to the wet stuff better. I still have it out free choice. Is this a good idea?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Janeen, it's not ideal because it requires you to guess at how much they need but, since they won't eat the mineral free choice, it's better than nothing. May I ask how you are offering the mineral and where the feeders are placed?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are placed about 2 feet high (except for in the kidding pen a little lower) and I have 5 different feeders in the pens. I also have 1 outside as well. They used to eat it, but they haven't touched it in weeks, so I got worried...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, that might be part of your problem with them eating it. I used to hang my at chin height of the smallest goat until I noticed that the bigger goats were peeing and pooping in the feeders. Now I hang them about 6-8" higher than their chin and provide a stepping block - either a couple of about 3-4' long railroad ties nailed together or a 4 hole cinder block - so they can reach the feeder comfortable but cannot pee or poop in it. Are your feeders the PVC pipe feeders?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmm, okay that makes sense... I'll rearrange that this week. I have the green dispensers, not the PVC pipe ones. Thanks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I broke down and stocked up on the 8 pound bags of Manna Pro. I've used it before and liked it, but as my herd is growing I've been trying to find something more economical and in 50 pound bags. 

I've had some really poor horn growth/development in the past and have attributed it to a lack of minerals. I'll pay the premium if I have to.

Thanks for all of the great information!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is my understanding that Manna Pro does come in 40 lb bags but you would have to ask to special order it.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

*Railroad ties??????*



GoatCrazy said:


> Ok, that might be part of your problem with them eating it. I used to hang my at chin height of the smallest goat until I noticed that the bigger goats were peeing and pooping in the feeders. Now I hang them about 6-8" higher than their chin and provide a stepping block - either a couple of about 3-4' long railroad ties nailed together or a 4 hole cinder block - so they can reach the feeder comfortable but cannot pee or poop in it. Are your feeders the PVC pipe feeders?


The ties are deadly poision as well as pressure treated wood, do not let your goats any where near them


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

clingenpeel said:


> I broke down and stocked up on the 8 pound bags of Manna Pro. I've used it before and liked it, but as my herd is growing I've been trying to find something more economical and in 50 pound bags.
> 
> I've had some really poor horn growth/development in the past and have attributed it to a lack of minerals. I'll pay the premium if I have to.
> 
> Thanks for all of the great information!


Sweetlix meat maker loose minerals will go a lonnnnnnnnnnng way. You need very little of if well worth it i sprinkly it on their food for kids a pich or two is enough


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> Sweetlix meat maker loose minerals will go a lonnnnnnnnnnng way. You need very little of if well worth it i sprinkly it on their food for kids a pich or two is enough


When I used Sweetlix, my goats needed it out free choice. No question they needed more than just a sprinkle on feed. How much they need is really going to depend on how deficient your area is. But it is cheaper than Manna Pro and comes in a 50 lb bag.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> The ties are deadly poision as well as pressure treated wood, do not let your goats any where near them


That's going to be a little difficult as all of the fence posts in one side of their pen are railroad ties.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> When I used Sweetlix, my goats needed it out free choice. No question they needed more than just a sprinkle on feed. How much they need is really going to depend on how deficient your area is. But it is cheaper than Manna Pro and comes in a 50 lb bag.


I agree 100% with Karen.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I've not seen the Sweetlix or the Right Now Onyx anywhere in my area. 

Does the 40 pound bag of Manna Pro come at much of a savings over the 8 pound bags? I pay $10.99 for the 8 pounders here.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

clingenpeel said:


> I've not seen the Sweetlix or the Right Now Onyx anywhere in my area. Does the 40 pound bag of Manna Pro come at much of a savings over the 8 pound bags? I pay $10.99 for the 8 pounders here.


That's better then here I pay $17.00 for an 8 lbs bag.


----------



## klburt73 (Nov 1, 2013)

I picked up two 8 lb bags of Manna Pro recently at TSC; they are currently several dollars OFF ON SALE for another month or so, at least here. Not sure if that is nationwide or not.

Also, the BEST deal is, in my opinion, the Sweetlix brand. If you have a feed mill anywhere near you , it is likely that they can order it for you. The ones around here ordered the Sweetlix "Magnum Milk," a special blend particularly for dairy goats. I just bought two 25 lb bags for $10 each. You can get the specs at sweetlix.com. .

Their website can also show you dealers in your area.

Kevin


----------

